# Sudwalla Lodge Refirb. Fees - I paid them



## pal (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm moving forward.  I paid the refirbishment fees.  I understand this is a one time fee.  I had to do it with my Grand Cayman property too.  

I have great trades with my S.A. properties and want to continue doing so.  

I paid them and done with it now.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't yet, but also haven't received the billing notice.  (I had paid 2013 levies last year.)

Congrats on making the decision.  Still not sure which way I'll go, but I'll probably just pay it.  I've been pretty happy with them, but we'll see how the new management works for us.


----------



## cedars (Apr 22, 2013)

I also paid-I never did receive a bill or email...took about 1 month to finally get it paid.  Let's hope communication improves!


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 22, 2013)

After several unanswered e-mails and a phone call to Sudwala (admin. offices moved to Victoria), I finally found an e-mail address that worked.  I received an overnight answer from Shereem@oaks.co.za with all the info.  I needed to pay 2014 levy and refurb. fee.  I am anxious to see how long it will take to get the week deposited in RCI.


----------

